# Increase in close passes? Possible reasons?



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

Has anyone else experienced an increase in close passes recently? I had 5 today, 3 earlier in the week. That's not normal.

Out of the 8 this week, 1 was certainly a deliberate punishment pass. Of the others, I could not say for sure if this was anywhere between poor judgement of space or malice. 

I've noticed there's often a Friday afternoon syndrome - where motor vehicle speeds are increased and tolerance decreased - the rush to get home for the weekend, but that, for me, doesn't cover what has happened today.

There are a lot more, and many new cyclists around here : is this causing more frustration for those using 4 wheels? 

Has the devastating effect of coronavirus in life been translating onto the roads too?

Is this new aggression in driving to be temporary, or more sustained?

_What's going on?_

The volume of motor traffic here seems to be very much back to the mind numbing and regressive level of b.c. I did not expect anything else in this part of the world.

Aside from the possible reasons, it'd be good to learn if CC readers have a consensus on how we deal with close or punishment passes?

*In any case, let's stay safe!*


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

There’s certainly a massively increased amount of cyclists on the roads. No doubt this infuriates those drivers who are already anti-cyclist, but to take out their frustrations by deliberately passing too close is unforgivable and so dangerous. One wobble the wrong way from a cyclist and it could end up in tragedy. I don’t understand their mind set at all.


----------



## Mrs M (29 May 2020)

I was cycling home from work the other day and about 150 yards from my front door I was close passed by someone who I think just took a chance and couldn’t wait for a few seconds until the oncoming car passed me. Gave them a very clear signal to “get over” (to my right) 
Gave me a wee scare and made Mr M even more reluctant for me to buy an electric bike to cycle regularly to work once all this is over


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2020)

Traffic is still very light in South East Machester. There are idiots out driving, and these are the ones that are the usual idiots, but taking advantage of quiet roads. I've actually found general driving much more pleasant - people letting you out etc.

I don't do much road use now, but that that I have ridden locally has been fine, but a big lumbering Trail MTB and the wide bars makes you look quite 'big'. Blessed with lots of tracks round here !


----------



## tom73 (29 May 2020)

I've had more the last two days some very close for comfort. One this morning yards from home the old couple in the car looked totally oblivious to any problem. Even when I started shouting any closer and he'd have taken me out. I've also had verbal from 2 drivers in two days never been an issue before. Seeing more out on bikes so guess some are getting heated sooner than before. But i'm sorry pinch points and park cars are not a time for me to move over.


----------



## Brandane (29 May 2020)

I had a close pass just the other day from a Merc.. Very close; and I reacted with the WTF? gesture and a Nescafé "bean shaker" with the hand. About a mile further on, the car was stopped in a lay-by with the occupants (x2) standing beside it. I thought I was in for a bit of aggro for my reaction, but thought to myself, "must stand up for my principles here - DO NOT back down!" As I reached the lay-by I saw that the occupants were a Chinese couple, normally I would have thought tourists in a hire car; but during lockdown? 
Anyway, I left it at a quick shout as I passed them "You need to leave more space when you pass cyclists, ok?" The male driver gave a sort of acknowledgement with his hand, and I cycled on. Five minutes later, they overtake again; this time almost on the opposite verge! Good; but I don't think the oncoming car driver was overly impresssed. 
I've been out this evening for a 18 mile circuit, some of it on the A78 trunk road. Traffic levels are back up to near normal. Can't say I noticed any increase in close passes; in fact a few were annoyingly hesitant when it was completely clear for them to go for it. Perhaps lack of confidence if they're young and inexperienced and haven't driven for a few weeks?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 May 2020)

I've only had one recently, since you ask what we do to deal with them I usually raise my right arm out to the centre of the road, palm upward... sort of like when you see a painting of Jesus and he's almost going "hey, what gives here?". An indication they need to be further out thataway. 






It's not remotely aggressive, more a plea. Or so I thought. 

This gentle gesture to a close passing moron (who I've no doubt did it on purpose to get a reaction, since he was obviously checking his mirror after the pass) caused him to slam on his brakes and slide to a halt in a cloud of rubbery smoke. We then danced a merry dance for the next mile in the style of "Duel" with him driving off only to stop a little further on, me stopping short of the rear of his car. I feared that if I went past he may have wanted that, and possibly might have tried to nudge me off. Who knows. He gave up eventually once I got my phone camera out and filmed him.


----------



## Drago (29 May 2020)

No problems here, but I dont seem to suffer undue amounts of close up twattery anyway. Bullies seem less inclined to pick on victims who are bigger than them.


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2020)

I had what was probably an inadvertent close pass yesterday coming off a roundabout and the overtaking car cut in probably not realising I had increased my speed. This evening mega wide passes were the norm probably due to having switched on a flashing rear light and having yellow shoes on, the flash of a yellow shoe always makes me when driving feel like I need to be even further away.


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2020)

Over the course of the day I doubt there's any more close passes but traffic is less peaky and spread out across the day making traffic in traditionally quiet times in which I usually cycle busier so it feels like there is slightly more close passes but it also feels like there's slightly more polite drivers too who hang back for ages or wait instead of pulling out. Nothing scientific though only feeling


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

Thanks for the replies & comments. Glad it's not the same all over UK as has been here. Planning to get out again over the weekend & we'll see how it goes.

I've commuted in 3 major cities over many years. Several times a loud shout was necessary to avoid collisions, another time an emergency sideways bunnyhop at speed probably saved my life.

I've had a car turn into my bike at low speed - I was able to stay upright - the car stopping with my hand slapping the windscreen. To their credit, the shaken driver got out and apologised, asking if I was ok.

That's been the extent of my road negotiations so far - touch wood. I tend to keep calm & polite, trying to create good karma on the road i.e. helping cars pass or let them filter in front if queuing etc..._ but I do treat every vehicle as if they potentially will kill you. _

I had a pal who carried a substantial D lock & claimed it could be 'persuasive' in necessary road negotiations!

Kent will never be Holland. Maybe it's been a bad week - where we live has not been used to, or generally accepting of two wheels: a situation escalated with the recently increased numbers of people cycling, some are slow, wobbly and more vulnerable. None of us, especially them, need to be harassed on the roads.


----------



## lane (29 May 2020)

Honestly noticed no different from normal or even not as bad as normal if anything.


----------



## Drago (29 May 2020)

HLaB said:


> Over the course of the day I doubt there's any more close passes but traffic is less peaky and spread out across the day making traffic in traditionally quiet times in which I usually cycle busier so it feels like there is slightly more close passes but it also feels like there's slightly more polite drivers too who hang back for ages or wait instead of pulling out. Nothing scientific though only feeling


I've been thinking that for a while, that driving is becoming more polarise with drivers either being brilliantly safe and courteous, or utter loons, with fewer taking the middle ground.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I've been thinking that for a while, that driving is becoming more polarise with drivers either being brilliantly safe and courteous, or utter loons, with fewer taking the middle ground.


Good point about polarising - is this temporary or going to be the long term future for us? What to do with the utter loons?

I'm wondering how regional all this is...


----------



## Brandane (30 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> What to do with the utter loons?


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I've only had one recently, since you ask what we do to deal with them I usually raise my right arm out to the centre of the road, palm upward... sort of like when you see a painting of Jesus and he's almost going "hey, what gives here?". An indication they need to be further out thataway.


I have to say that I am guilty of making this gesture as well, then always think to myself I'm probably wasting my time, chances are that they don't use their mirrors, clearly some do,


----------



## Mike_P (30 May 2020)

Possibly the better element of drivers down to the increase in cycling that has occurred and previous non cyclists suddenly becoming aware of the hazards faced. Re my comment on yellow shoes if wearing black shoes I usually wear brightly coloured socks, a yellow pair given away with TdF magazine or Polaris green commuter socks. Walking through town this morning a green whirl clipped the corner of my eye and it was a cyclist wearing green socks.


----------



## Slick (30 May 2020)

Mrs M said:


> I was cycling home from work the other day and about 150 yards from my front door I was close passed by someone who I think just took a chance and couldn’t wait for a few seconds until the oncoming car passed me. Gave them a very clear signal to “get over” (to my right)
> Gave me a wee scare and made Mr M even more reluctant for me to buy an electric bike to cycle regularly to work once all this is over


Really sorry to hear that, especially as E-Bikes are amazing but I definitely understand. Hopefully this is just a one off by an idiot as cycling to work should become much more normal when this is all over.


----------



## byegad (30 May 2020)

Being in the vulnerable group I've not been out since before the plague.
However, my local news feed is showing a lot more single vehicle accidents, and judging by the speed of some vehicles on the 30 limit road we can see from our Cul-de-Sac, there are a lot of people driving very quickly out there at the moment.


----------



## Slick (30 May 2020)

byegad said:


> Being in the vulnerable group I've not been out since before the plague.
> However, my local news feed is showing a lot more single vehicle accidents, and judging by the speed of some vehicles on the 30 limit road we can see from our Cul-de-Sac, there are a lot of people driving very quickly out there at the moment.


Seen a bit on the news last night that traffic volumes are way down but accidents remain constant. They also showed one driver bombing down the m6 toll at 140mph just because it was empty. Can't remember the exact figures but speeding has definitely increased.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (30 May 2020)

Two close passes this week and both on wide roads, good visibility and straight so really no excuses. I just put it down to bad driving. I have seen less cyclists and walkers this week but a lot more vehicles. As was said earlier, it was good whilst it lasted. People will go back to using their cars and pollution levels will return, I can`t see how they won`t.


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2020)

Not just cyclists suffer. I have had several drivers pull out on me in my car while driving to my start point. I have a dayglo jersey with reflective stripes which I sometimes wear for triking which actually says Dawson Energy but is very like some police apparel. One or two have clearly pulled back thinking I may be not all it seems and one reversed in panic and almost pranged a car behind.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 May 2020)

The only really terrible bit of driving I've witnessed lately was a blare of horns yesterday as an ancient Volvo entered a roundabout regardless of the car already coming round it. As I passed I glanced over to see the driver, a 93 year old woman clutching onto the steering wheel (which I think she was actually looking _through_) for dear life. Apart from that haven't noticed any change really... but I do live in a very grauniad part of London.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> As I passed I glanced over to see the driver, a 93 year old woman


I have got to ask how you know this?


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have got to ask how you know this?


I used my spidey senses. And my psychic powers 'n that.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 May 2020)

Now you mention it - I normally see very few, if any, examples of really bad driving that isn't probably caused by momentary bad judgement

However, in the last week there have been 3 instances
a) a car decided that he/she was going to go through a one way traffic calming section first even though I was oncoming and clearly 'taking the lane' to make sure he saw me
b) at some temporary traffic lights I went through as it went green - just after 4 cars - but by the time the traffic lights at the far end went to green I hadn't had time to transit then whole section - in spite of doing a constant 15 mph - or more (yup - ebike). So - naturally - the car at the far end just decide to come out anyway and head directly towards me - no way there was room. In addition the black van behind him moved over to the kerb and blocked any route I might have had to just go inside him.
c) yesterday a metallic bronze Nissan sports car decided the he had right of way at a junction when he could clearly see me - missed me by a foot or so (OK - I could have slowed down when I knew he was an idiot but only did so enough to be sure he would miss me to make a point - I didn;t say I was perfect!)


I have been cycling pretty much every day during lockdown - and cycled most days before that - but these 3 instances are probably the worst in the last year since I started cycling this much

weird


----------



## ozboz (30 May 2020)

I was going over to see my Son, In the side roads I took a right , well in the left lane , as I turned both side of the road cars were parked a BMW came tearing towards me.......in reverse !! the driver had not picked me up at all as I entered the road , fortunately there was space and just enough time to stop , when he did eventually see I was there the prick didn’t even look like he was going to offer an apology , obviously my fault for being on the road !


----------



## Globalti (30 May 2020)

I've noticed a big increase in traffic noise in our street the last couple of days. It's been so peaceful.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2020)

Punishment passes are done to get a reaction. If I am still upright, I dont react. I do swear under my breath. I dont wave or gesture. But I wont give them their ultimate prize. A reaction.


----------



## Vantage (31 May 2020)

I'm not out cycling anywhere near as much as last year, but I have to say, despite seeing an increase in speeding motons, close passes have been few and far between. If anything, passes have been getting better.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2020)

Driving a lot of miles on 'big' roads, I've noticed that some cyclists are taking advantage of the fact that there's less traffic to try out roads not usually sensible (yes, I know we should be OK to pedal in safety anywhere, but.. ) to ride. 
Now the traffic is building up again, maybe drivers using these routes are not used to bikes being there. 
I've seen all types of kit in, places I'd certainly not like to be, from families out for a bimble to lycra'd up facing snakes.. 

It's still no excuse for close passes, it's just a thought.


----------



## Bazzer (31 May 2020)

I have noticed in the last couple of rides some drivers getting closer. 
I know it doesn't stop an incident happening, but having a camera can give a bad driver a sting and may make them think twice before pulling a similar stunt on another cyclist.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 May 2020)

Thanks for all the posts, thoughts and experiences out there - much appreciated.

Today was fine - no trouble at all, but a lot less traffic. Drivers were courteous and the great majority acknowledging when I'd let them pass (including local traffic police).

Agreed, deliberate punishment passes are for reaction: I reckon also for intimidation - that seems different territory. Maybe some of these drivers hope they can force some of us to give up two wheels... who know what goes on in a brain like that?

Having a camera seems a good idea - I haven't got round to that yet. Cyclegaz and CyclingMikey have done fantastic work (Youtube) around London, and the Met seem to be taking things seriously. Again, there's debate regarding regional variance.

We'll see how things go. Keep safe everyone!


----------



## Mike_P (31 May 2020)

On the subject of cyclists using roads not normally taken I was forced to use the A59 this morning due to the normal cycling route westwards from Harrogate being closed to allow for the masses going to a recycling site, nearly 2 hours worth of queuing traffic at times for it. Two passing vehicles were a smidge close but not in the **$$** form while a good number passed completely the wrong side of the centre markings. Did ponder why their is no projecting light for bicycles marking out the requisite distance a it like those clocks that project onto ceiling.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1266763448198758406


----------



## Jody (2 Jun 2020)

I've had a couple of dangerous passes in the last week that have left me wondering whether to sell my road bike or not. Both absolutely deliberate. One could have put me in hospital the other would have left various parts of me to put in a coffin.

As a rule people seem to have been a lot more considerate in the last two months but it only takes one person to kill you.


----------



## tom73 (2 Jun 2020)

2 more had a car used as weapon over the weekend. Lucky they are still here to tell the story. 
https://road.cc/content/news/cycling-live-blog-2-june-2020-273963
Either the reports are getting though more now cycling is more in the news or lockdown has made anti cycling worse.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jun 2020)

Yes I have. It’s because the idiots in their murder boxes have been off the road for a couple of weeks, so have forgotten how to drive. I drive, and I ride, I’ve not been off the road at all, so I’ve not forgotten how to drive.


----------



## Brandane (2 Jun 2020)

I don't think anyone forgets how to drive in a week or two, or even a month or two. 
These motons couldn't drive before lockdown, and they still can't.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jun 2020)

I have reported way fewer close passes than normal on my regular 20 mile exercise rides as opposed to my commutes, but I think that is probably due to lower traffic densities. I was cycling with my son on Monday evening when an oncoming driver deliberately crossed the white line towards me making a gesture, to scare me off riding 2 abreast. It was a near-miss. I fully expected him to stay on his own side of the road. There was no vehicle behind us at all, which could have been inconvenienced by our riding 2 abreast.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2020)

There is a widespread misunderstanding by motorists on two abreast, really needs publicising somehow.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> There is a widespread misunderstanding by motorists cyclists on two four abreast, really needs publicising somehow.


So does this


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> There is a widespread misunderstanding by motorists on two abreast, really needs publicising somehow.



I agree that there's a misunderstanding on that specific point, but I fear that if that was corrected, something else would take its place. 

The fundamental issue is that many, perhaps even most people who drive cars simply do not accept that others have equal rights to use the road. Indeed, it never even occurs to them that this could be the case. 

Thus, cyclists are at best tolerated as a nuisance. Cycle lanes are built not as a means to improve the life of cyclists, but to get them out of the way of motorists. Cyclists are vilified for low risk infractions of rules, whereas motorists high risk behaviours are widely tolerated or even encouraged, by, for instance, publicising speed camera locations. Checks on motorist behaviours are regarded as an infringement of civil liberties, but removal of the lives of cyclists as an unfortunate side issue. 

Hmm, not sure where that rant came from. As you were.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Jun 2020)

A small update: it's been better recently & I often carry an orange pannier on the right side of the rear rack, giving a little extra space..... 

...until we were out today - 4 close passes in a half afternoon isn't great. 
3 were following each other & they just had to get past us before an oncoming car & potential head on crash. 

Hope it's not been like this for everyone...

Keep safe!


----------



## NorthernSky (7 Jul 2020)

i get close passes a lot 😔 couple of long straight roads i've to go on before getting to quieter roads so you get the drivers with 'as fast as possible' mindset. i like the term 'punishment pass' too, definitely a lot of that goes on
it can be a white knuckle ride hearing the car approaching at speed from behind, will they be going as close as possible, will they be nice and move over the white line 🤔😧

generally what i feel is most drivers just don't care, whatever it takes to get round you. shame as cycling used to be fun.
very hard not to give a salute to those that near kill you, i mean how else will they know? but it's likely just to make them hate cyclists more. they are clearly damaged anyway 

i have been thinking of taking the fight to the drivers, the nice ones anyway, and giving a wave for a respectful pass when appropriate..? 
did it with a guy who was pulling out of his drive, he pulled his nose back in for me to pass, i waved. then he passed me with loads of room on up the road 👍


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> i get close passes a lot 😔 couple of long straight roads i've to go on before getting to quieter roads so you get the drivers with 'as fast as possible' mindset. i like the term 'punishment pass' too, definitely a lot of that goes on
> it can be a white knuckle ride hearing the car approaching at speed from behind, will they be going as close as possible, will they be nice and move over the white line 🤔😧
> 
> generally what i feel is most drivers just don't care, whatever it takes to get round you. shame as cycling used to be fun.
> ...



I often give a wave or thumbs up if a driver has waited to pass rather than squeezing through dangerously. 

A genuine suggestion: cycle (a little) more erratically. Occasional exaggerated swerves around potholes definitely makes drivers give you more space. I think riding sans helmet may do too, though I'm less sure on that. Basically anything to suggest you're an irresponsible idiot makes you safer. Ironically.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jul 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I often give a wave or thumbs up if a driver has waited to pass rather than squeezing through dangerously.


I think that is important, when they have waited to show your appreciation


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2020)

Me too. It fosters good inter-transport relations, and is a nice little feel good thing when they nod or wave back.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think that is important, when they have waited to show your appreciation



Same here.


----------



## GrandadRob (21 Oct 2020)

Sorry for being late, just came across this thread.
I am in rural Herefordshire, mostly riding country lanes, and the occasional fast B road complete with 40 tonners etc. The country lanes feature short cuts with Mums taking kids to school and running late, vast amount of potholes and/or missing tarmac, very very large tractors and more.
Over many years my experiences are varied, firstly it is important to reward good behaviour, a wave costs nothing. But after a couple of close shaves from large tractors and artics, I invested in two very very bright flashing red rear lights. I noticed the difference immediatly, I could hear feet lifting off the gas, and motorists saw me as being a risk to THEM. It is obviously not the answer to everything, but sometimes after a close shave on a B road with a car (the trucks are usually fine) I analise, was it my fault. Most of the time the answer is yes. Because in order for them to pass by me I obviously gave them too much room. On a busy two lane road, with cars coming towards you.....own the lane. If you dont own it completely that is when the chancers will squeeze between you and the cars coming the other way. When you consider it safe enough, move over a little, wave them past and give them an acknowledgement for waiting. Well thats my story anyway.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

I remember cycling in Medway was the land of twattery. They had to be in front of you no matter what.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I remember cycling in Medway was the land of twattery. They had to be in front of you no matter what.


Hell yes. I had to drive through it Friday and it was like a scene from Ben Hur.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Oct 2020)

It ain't pleasant. I remember once when I had a military motorcycle and sidecar waiting in traffic and some twat leering out his window rolling slowly in the other lane hit the car in front and most of his flared bodykit fell off. Lights changed and I rode off trying not wet myself.


----------



## G3CWI (8 Nov 2020)

Two nice ones today. Started riding with a camera. Two rides, three Police reports.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Nov 2020)

G3CWI said:


> Two nice ones today. Started riding with a camera. Two rides, three Police reports.



I still have many rides with no reports - been using quieter routes now I'm commuting less often.. but it's good to be able to report those who don't get it right.


----------

